# Skull symbolism



## RHS (Oct 23, 2012)

What does everyone think about the symbolism of the deaths head or skull and cross bones? I have seen some tattoos on www.masonicink.com and some lapel pins and obviously the Masonic biker group Widows Son's use it as well. Do you think its appropriate to wear in a lapel pin or other means with it inside the S and C? 

Or is it too esoteric or too "scary" for the public to see?


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 23, 2012)

I think that along with the S & C it has more to do with the brother wearing it.  If you are going to wear a ring with such symbolism you should first have a answer ready to defend it.  You should have a method of explaining and informing those who might ask questions.  Personally I love the Skull and coffin symbolism.  I've thoughts of things we are going to do, depending upon the degree, in our ante room in the future.  

Brethren should be well informed as to what they are wearing, no matter if it is a standard ring, Scottish/York Rite ring, Shiner, or another body of which they might become a member.  It is essential that we as masons be able to intelligently, precisely, and readily answer questions when posed.  IMHO


----------



## widows son (Oct 23, 2012)

Well put. Knowing what you represent can help repel  fears among people who might otherwise have no idea or may have a pre existing negative view


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 27, 2012)

I offer to you Bro. Mackey's explaination:

"Skull: The skull as a symbol is not used in Masonry except in Masonic Templarism, where it is a symbol of morality. Among the articles of accusation sent by the Pope to the Bishops and papal commissaries upon which to examine the Knights Templar, those from the 42nd to the 57th refer to the human skull as the 'cranium humanum', which the Templars were accused of using in their reception, and worshiping as an idol. It is possible that the Old Templars made use of the skull in their ceremony of reception; but the Modern Templars will readily acquit their predecessors of the crime of idolatry, and find in their use of a skull a symbolic design."

In Addition:

"Skull and Cross-Bones: They are a symbol of morality and death, and are so used by the heralds in funeral achievements. As the means of inciting the mind to the contemplation of the most solemn subjects, the skull and crossed-bones are used in the Chamber of Reflection in the French and Scottish Rites, and in all those degrees where that Chamber constitutes a part of the preliminary ceremonies of initiation."


_Mackey's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry -- Vol. II; c1921_


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Mackey was a great author. However would you disagree thy the skull and crossbones are used  just in Masonic templarism?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 27, 2012)

widows son said:


> Mackey was a great author. However would you disagree thy the skull and crossbones are used  just in Masonic templarism?



That is why I chose to add his commentary about the skull and crossed-bones. His skull commentary more referred to the Masonic Templarisim, the other more defined its useage in the French and Scottish Rites.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Gotcha, the skull and crossbones is one of my fab symbols


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 27, 2012)

HKTidwell said:


> I think that along with the S & C it has more to do with the brother wearing it.  If you are going to wear a ring with such symbolism you should first have a answer ready to defend it.  You should have a method of explaining and informing those who might ask questions.  Personally I love the Skull and coffin symbolism.  I've thoughts of things we are going to do, depending upon the degree, in our ante room in the future.
> 
> Brethren should be well informed as to what they are wearing, no matter if it is a standard ring, Scottish/York Rite ring, Shiner, or another body of which they might become a member.  It is essential that we as masons be able to intelligently, precisely, and readily answer questions when posed.  IMHO





I couldn't agree more.  While it is nice to make a fashion and style statement, it is VERY important that when utilizing the Masonic symbols as adornments and jewelry that we as Masons are at the ready with knowledge.  When questioned, it would be nice if a brother Mason could emulate the intelligence and character that is our fraternity, instead of ignorance.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 28, 2012)

Momento Mori


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the skull and crossbones tattooed on the top of my right hand. It's long been one of my favorite symbols.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 28, 2012)

daddyrich said:


> I have the skull and crossbones tattooed on the top of my right hand. It's long been one of my favorite symbols.



I too have the skull and crossed-bones incorporated into my Masonic tattoo. As posted in another thread, my choice for tattoo utilized a modified version of the great seal of The Grand Lodge of the Republic of Texas that was duplicated from an actual photo that I took at Grand Lodge. The original seal prior to the modern one that we are all so familiar with incorporated the skull and crossed-bones allong with the double headed eagle (wings up).


----------



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Benton (Oct 28, 2012)

It's one of my favorite symbols as well. I've wanted to purchase a Memento Mori ring, but have held off as I'd be hesitant to wear it. As a band director, I occassionally have students ask about my ring, and I could definitely see parents complaining about a skull and crossbones ring. Maybe a weekend ring, someday...


----------



## filmgeekben (Oct 29, 2012)

This year has been rather bleak for me so I've been contemplating death and mortality much more. I find the skull and crossbones to be a less sinister emblem now than before I began my Masonic journey.
I think it depends on how it is presented. If it is worn with reverence, it is a perfectly fine symbol.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 29, 2012)

If you look closely you see more to this it is not just the CB&S it show defigent trind with the "Republic Of Texas"




Bro. Stewart said:


> I too have the skull and crossed-bones incorporated into my Masonic tattoo. As posted in another thread, my choice for tattoo utilized a modified version of the great seal of The Grand Lodge of the Republic of Texas that was duplicated from an actual photo that I took at Grand Lodge. The original seal prior to the modern one that we are all so familiar with incorporated the skull and crossed-bones allong with the double headed eagle (wings up).


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 30, 2012)

In my Blue Lodge, we use the Skull and Crossed Bones in our Lodge of Sorrow.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

What's a lodge of sorrow? I don't think we have those here in Canada, or at least I've never seen or been to one.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry i think I have heard of it, is it like a memorial service?


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 31, 2012)

Indeed it is.  In addition to reading the names of the members who have laid down the working tools over the past year, there is a ritual and lecture.  It is a very moving and meaningful occasion.  One of the events that we have a very large turnout for.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Gotcha. Thx bro


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

I must say that since I've joined this forum I've learned a great deal about freemasonry.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 31, 2012)

I second that. Being on this forum has truly expanded my thoughts on our favorite subject. As I briefly stated elsewhere, the Vatican papers that clear the knights of heresy, I gained that info. Here. Although I always wondered how you can take a mans word as gospel when he is tortured, I had reservations. I'm good now. So, I state this with no allusion of authority.. Does the s&b also refer to how the Templars buried their dead?


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 31, 2012)

Virgin Islands Brother said:


> I second that. Being on this forum has truly expanded my thoughts on our favorite subject. As I briefly stated elsewhere, the Vatican papers that clear the knights of heresy, I gained that info. Here. Although I always wondered how you can take a mans word as gospel when he is tortured, I had reservations. I'm good now. So, I state this with no allusion of authority.. Does the s&b also refer to how the Templars buried their dead?


Since there is no direct link between the Freemasons and the Templars, any response to that would be pure speculation.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow really? Of course you know what's coming. What is the reason for calling the chapter in the York Rite Knights Templar?


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

There is evidence that the Templars employed the operative masons in church building


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 31, 2012)

Virgin Islands Brother said:


> Wow really? Of course you know what's coming. What is the reason for calling the chapter in the York Rite Knights Templar?


http://www.masonicinfo.com/faq.htm#Templars and http://www.masonicinfo.com/templars.htm .  Not being a Sir Knight presently, I have no first hand knowledge of the organization, and I fully admit that.  The two links I provided, explain briefly one theory as to why the common name.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 31, 2012)

widows son said:


> There is evidence that the Templar's employed the operative masons in church building


Remember though, the Templar's were the guardians of the Church at the time, the Masons were the stone workers.  There is nothing, currently, pointing to The Masons having been created from the Templar's though.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 31, 2012)

An interesting topic indeed. I subscribe to an email newsletter http://artofmanliness.com/2012/10/29/memento-mori-art/ and this weeks topic: Memento Mori Art.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Very true however it is thought that through their employment under the Templars the masons either had a sort of an initiatory degree system already present or the Templars created one for them. On Roslyn chapel in Scotland there are numerous carvings which seem to depict initiatory rites similar to freemasonry, and we know that the Sinclair family were crusaders and then hereditary grand masters of Scottish freemasonry. It's my opinion that there are historical links between the two.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 1, 2012)

Widows Son now your appealing to my Scottish side.  I want to believe that you are right if for no more then the simple fact that you should be.  lol  Make me want to break out my bagpipes.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol you got bagpipes?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah. The neighborhood knows when I practice.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol you got bagpipes?

Yeah. The neighborhood knows when I practice.

Lol. You guys just made me look like a crazy man. People are watching me. Probably wondering why is he laughing so hard. 
Phulseapple, that article succeeded in making me want to investigate this subject some more. I get like that when question marks remain. I'm hoping widows son is correct in his post of 10/31/12  9:25pm.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

It is very hard to say for sure, not much in the field of science is helping to uncover the truth there, the majority seems to be independent researchers.


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree, it is a fascinating topic.  There are many thoughts on this, and the world may never know for sure.  I am of the camp that believes that Masonry predates the Templar's and that the Templar's borrowed from the Masons.  This is based based solely on the ritual I have studied thus far, namely Blue Lodge, Chapter and Council.  Could it be the other way around, sure it could.  But it all depends on interpretation.  And, since I have not done the Chivalric degrees yet I won't offer any further speculation on that ritual.  If there are any Sir Knights on the board, they may be able to offer more information.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

I also accept your theory of the masons preparing the Templars. Stonemason guilds have been around for thousands of years and the romans certainly put them to good use. The last known surviving guild was in York england. While the empire was crumbling, those that were sent to northern Gaul and Britain survived the plunder of Rome. In Macoys dictionary ad encyclopedia of freemasonry he expands on this.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry masons predating Templars. Auto correct :/


----------



## Colton Anderson (Mar 30, 2017)

So is it appropriate to wear the death heads in lodge if i am not a 14th degree? Or is that reserved only for thoese that are


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 30, 2017)

I suppose it depends on which lodge you're speaking of. In a Craft Lodge there is no 14th degree so it's immaterial. In CA lodge's the skull isn't used, so again immaterial.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 31, 2017)

Why do you think the skull is specific to the (AASR) 14th degree?  

It would be better to know the culture of your lodge as to what jewelry would be accepted.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2017)

HKTidwell said:


> Brethren should be well informed as to what they are wearing, no matter if it is a standard ring, Scottish/York Rite ring, Shiner, or another body of which they might become a member. It is essential that we as masons be able to intelligently, precisely, and readily answer questions when posed. IMHO


Agreed.


Glen Cook said:


> It would be better to know the culture of your lodge as to what jewelry would be accepted.


True.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it's ok.

Some symbols in the 3rd degree (the Scythe, the Broken Column, the Spade) are similar in representation of something every MM was raised to comtemplate seriously about. Our own mortality. We're just here for a season.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 10, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Some symbols in the 3rd degree (the Scythe, the Broken Column, the Spade) are similar in representation of something every MM was raised to comtemplate seriously about. Our own mortality. We're just here for a season.


Agreed. We need not dwell on it but we all need to keep this in mind.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I think it's ok.
> 
> Some symbols in the 3rd degree (the Scythe, the Broken Column, the Spade) are similar in representation of something every MM was raised to comtemplate seriously about. Our own mortality. We're just here for a season.



_"Some symbols in the 3rd degree (the *Scythe*,...  the * Spade*) are similar in representation of something every MM was raised to contemplate seriously about.."_

Not here. They are not symbols in of our Third... but can easily see why other Const. would employ them...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2017)

Bloke said:


> _"Some symbols in the 3rd degree (the *Scythe*,...  the * Spade*) are similar in representation of something every MM was raised to contemplate seriously about.."_
> 
> Not here. They are not symbols in of our Third... but can easily see why other Const. would employ them...


Nor in either of my jurisdictions


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Nor in either of my jurisdictions


They're both used in NM...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 19, 2017)

In the degree itself?  During the lecture?  I guess i just dont remember.  Ive only seen 1 MM

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Nor in either of my jurisdictions


Same here.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 21, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> In the degree itself?  During the lecture?  I guess i just dont remember.  Ive only seen 1 MM


They're part of the lecture.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 21, 2017)

Ahh that's why...brain is so fried by that point....even when on the sideline 

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

